# منتديات الاسره والمجتمع > منتدى آدم > منتدى السيارات >  (كيا) تطلق سيارة (فان) جديدة

## Bashar qasaimeh

[imgl]http://galileosm.galileosolutions.net/galileosm/accountsfiles/638/news_4E3A2C33-75E3-4589-80F1-22A993574A99.jpg[/imgl]



تطلق شركة (كيا) الكورية الجنوبية لصناعة السيارات السيارة (فينجا) ( فان صغيرة) ذات الخمسة مقاعد في مطلع العام المقبل ، لتقبل بذلك التحدي في سوق السيارات الفان الصغيرة (كومباكت) الشديدة التنافسية في أوروبا والتي تهيمن عليها (رينو مودوس) و(سيتروين بيكاسو) كما أوردت وكالة الأنباء الألمانية (د ب أ).

وتحتفل (كيا فينجا) ، التي تستند على السيارة التجريبية (إن أر 3) التي عرضت في معرض جنيف في وقت سابق هذا العام ، بأول ظهور عالمي علني لها في معرض (فرانكفورت) الدولي للسيارات الذي يقام الشهر الجاري.

ويبلغ طول (فينجا) ذات الخمسة مقاعد 4.07 مترا وارتفاعها 1.6 مترا وقاعدة عجلات تبلغ 2.62 مترا. وتحتل السيارة فئة أقل من (كيا سيد). ويمكن طي المقعد الخلفي ليعطي السيارة مساحة أكبر لوضع الأمتعة.
ويمكن للعملاء الاختيار ما بين محركات البنزين والديزل بقدرات تتراوح ما بين 55 كيلووات/75 حصانا إلى 85 كيلووات/115 حصانا. ولم يتم الكشف بعد عن سعر السيارة

----------


## ابو عوده

:SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## Bashar qasaimeh

نورت يا كبير

----------


## محمد العزام

:SnipeR (51):  :SnipeR (51):  :SnipeR (51):

----------


## khaled aljonidee

بتجنن

 :Eh S(15):

----------


## Bashar qasaimeh

اهلا وسهلا فيكم

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

[align=center] 
الله يذكرك بالخير يا هالواحد ، كيا فان  :Db465236ff: 
[/align]

----------


## Bashar qasaimeh

> [align=center] 
> الله يذكرك بالخير يا هالواحد ، كيا فان 
> [/align]


 :Db465236ff:  اقوى سياره بالعالم  :Db465236ff:

----------


## Abdallah Qasaimeh

> [align=center] 
> الله يذكرك بالخير يا هالواحد ، كيا فان 
> [/align]



 :Eh S(15):  :Eh S(15):  :Eh S(15):  :Eh S(15):

----------


## شذى البنفسج

حلوووووووووووه
خلص قررت اشتري وحدة متلها 
 :Db465236ff:

----------


## Bashar qasaimeh

> حلوووووووووووه
> خلص قررت اشتري وحدة متلها


نورتي الموضوع وان شاء الله تشتري وحده متلها  :Bl (3):

----------

